# Lesson Barns Near Columbus, OH



## ItWasInstinct (May 8, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any plus-size friendly lesson barns near Columbus/central Ohio. I'm willing to drive up to 45 minutes or so. I currently lease, but it's been a while since I had lessons; I can tell I'm not improving much just doing the casual riding I do with my lease horse (lovely that he is).
Edit: I did check the Eighteen Hands directory. The only barn listed that was close to me seems to have shut down.


----------

